# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Черное окно при работе в 1С

## maryna78

Здравствуйте!

Установила платформу скачанную здесь же.

При работе в 1С стало выскакивать черно окно, вернее окна целыми сериями по несколько штук и сами пропадают.

В чем может быть дело? Не в рамках работы программы такое не вылазит. И даже если программа просто свернута (не работаешь непосредственно в ней), такого не происходит.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Установила платформу скачанную здесь же.
> 
> При работе в 1С стало выскакивать черно окно, вернее окна целыми сериями по несколько штук и сами пропадают.
> 
> В чем может быть дело? Не в рамках работы программы такое не вылазит. И даже если программа просто свернута (не работаешь непосредственно в ней), такого не происходит.


Прочитайте здесь:
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18375/topic92466/

----------

maryna78 (01.11.2018)

----------


## maryna78

Вы мне  очень помогли. Спасибо!

----------


## mikepol

> Вы мне  очень помогли. Спасибо!


Вам помогла эта обработка ?

----------


## maryna78

Нет мне помог ваш ответ понять что происходит и как с этим бороться. Обработку не запускала )

----------

